# Where does your Golden sleep?



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Actually, the dogs usually start off with me but then they travel through the house. They have favourite spots they use when the mood strikes them. If I sleep later than Hal then they jump up on the bed after breakfast and have their morning nap in comfort, with me.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Ours rotate through out the night.When we first go to bed,they are in our bedroom.During the night they switch around between the master bathroom,(cool tile) the living room,the great room,the computer room and their bathroom.When we get up in the morning they are all around the bed,but always in a different spot everyday.It seems that there is always at least one with us.:bigangel: 
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I mentioned this in another thread, but once Woody was old enough to be trusted in the house at night, I tried to get him to sleep in our room near the bed. I put his bed in there and tried to make him comfortable. He started out there, kept getting up and down, and finally went back to his place where he has slept since he was about 5 months old (a little mudroom near the bedroom). I guess he is just more comfortable in his own space


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Basically everything Mojosmum said... Sidney actually has his own bedroom with a queen-size bed fully made-up for him (he used to have a waterbed but we sold it recently) and he has a doggie bed next to ours but a typical night usually goes something like this... he starts the night out by dozing between the wife and I while we read some, shortly after the lights go out he gets too hot and jumps off the bed to lay on the cold tile floor of the bathroom... by morning he is usually laying upside-down in 'his' own bed if one of us gets up before him... otherwise he will come into our room about (his) breakfast time and throw his big paws up on the bed and lay his head on my chest or neck or even my head... if I roll over and pretend to not notice him... he then goes over to my wife's side of the bed and does the same to her and she will always 'butt-push' me over to make room for Sid and after a round of snuggling its off to breakfast.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy usually starts out in the bed with us. But of course that gets too crowded so she gets on the floor beside me. She doesn't understand why she's always the one who has to go to the floor. It should be "first come, first served" as far as she's concerned.

Sometimes, she'll go down to the living room and sleep on the couch when she wants super comfort or on the hardwood floor when she gets too hot.


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

Chloe has the run of the downstairs and her own sofa! We have a cat, Abbie, so if Chloe slept upstairs I dont think any sleeping would get done!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson is a crate boy right now, but once he's all trained, I'll be working on permission from my wife for him to at least be in our room, if not at the foot of our bed....

Rick


----------



## MaddyB (Dec 27, 2005)

Harvey sleeps either in our lounge or the kitchen, for some reason he rejects his nice cozy bed for the cool kitchen floor tiles! We did start off with him sleeping in our bedroom, but I'm a light sleeper and wasn't getting any sleep!! He soon lets us know when he wants company in the morning though


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

When we got Rusty we decided to use baby gates on the two doors to our dining room & kitchen. He has a nice big bed in the dining room, and we both feel like its a form of a very large crate for him. He goes to his bed when he's tired of laying on the living room floor, and at night when I'm shutting the lights off and putting the first gate up I'll say "time for na-nights rusty!" and he goes right to his own bed. I'll sit and pet him for a few minutes and go off to bed.

The first few nights I laid a blanket down on the floor in our bedroom, but when we first got him he was so itchy from not being cared for right (nasty little rash) and he kept me up itching all night long. I don't know when I'll give up on the gates, I like that he doesn't go on our couches so I think I'll keep him in his extra large "crate" for a loooong time.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

When younger he would sleep by my bed in his crate, now that he is older and I trust him he sleeps with me at night on my bed. Sometimes if I forget to turn the furnace down and it kicks on my room gets a bit warm for him so he jumps down and lays on the carpet, the minute the furnace goes off....he's right back up with me sleeping.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie has always slept in the bed with me. I recently remarried so our bed is more crowded now. She usually lays beside me in the floor until hubby gets into bed or gets out of bed then she takes his spot.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The girls sleep in the king size bed with me--and hubby when he is in off the road. KayCee gets in bed and is there until I get up. Honey starts out and ends up in the bed, but usually spends some time on the floor--but no always. I have learned to sleep like a pretzel (no wonder I have back problems). When Jerry is home, they find a place and stay there, but not when it is juse me and them.

Buck has his own room with full bed. Was our older son's room at the front of the house. This way, Buck can "guard" the front and let me know if anyone comes into the front yard.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I look forward to Samson being housebroken to the point that he doesn't have to sleep in his crate. I'd love to have him in our room at night, but I guess I'll have to do some puppy-proofing of our room for that to happen. 

When he's not sleeping in his crate, he likes to sleep on the brick-tiled floor in front of the fire place. He has his own pillow, but he doesn't last long on it....probably due to heat. I think he likes the coolness of the fireplace (no fire....by the way).

He is getting to the point of liking to lay at my feet when I'm working on my computer, which is something I really miss about Buddy.....as he was always either at my feet or in my lap. Plus, I think Samson might even be worse for following me around the house. Every time I leave the room, he's right behind me. If I go into the bathroom, he's either laying on the rug in the bathroom or sitting outside the closed bathroom door scratching to come in. I don't think he believes in privacy for us. But I really don't mind.... That's all the stuff I love in a dog. I really want him to think of me as his best friend...... 

Rick

PS....sorry....I'm not sure why my posts always have to turn into a big, long rant......:curtain:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky goes to bed in his crate tightly snugged in my tiney galley kitchen. When he's trusted...I'd bet he'd choose the couch. That's where he is ..looking mighty comfortable....when I coax him off to his crate for the night.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson isn't allowed on the couch yet, but my wife said the same thing about Buddy, and Buddy had gradually worked his way to her lap on the couch. She really misses Buddy, but she's really falling for Samson now, so it's just a matter of time before he gets his way with her, too.

Rick


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

Cassey was a crate dog in our bedroom until she was 6 months, now she has her own blankie at the foot of our bed. In the morning she goes out for a quickie, eats the crust of my toast, then goes back to bed with my husband for an early morning nap. Of course, I have to go to work!!!


----------



## angelica_hugo (Aug 27, 2005)

Buddy has always slept in our room - from 3 to 6 months he slept in his locked crate. Now at 7 months, we leave the crate door open and he likes to wander around the room at night looking for a comfy place, and usually ends up on my side of the bed on the floor. He never liked sleeping in the laundry room or in the living room, would always cry when he could not see us at night. He has turned out to be my morning alarm clock, needing to take a bathroom break about 6:30am sharp every morning. =)

He still likes to jump with this two front paws on the bed, but a quick "Off" gets him to jump off.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Our boys sleep in our room with us, sometimes in our bed. It's why we recently purchased a king size bed... for the dogs!!!


----------



## Golden.Buddy.Chloe.Rosey! (Jan 2, 2006)

All 2/3 of my Goldens where adopted from the pound so Chloe and Rosey are used to sleeping on cement floor so they sleep in the basement and Buddy sleeps in my mom and dads room..but sometimes Chole or Rosey will sleep in my room


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, we have a crazy house. We bought a king size bed not too long ago for more room. Right. Well, the night usually starts out with Lola coming to bed with us. Then my BT Roxy gets jealous and she will come in and get on the bed. And if that isn't enough...my 6 yr. old son will sometimes gets up at around 5 and will come in and get in bed with us and finish off his sleep until it's time to get up for school. So, it's like the freakin' Beverly Hillbillies in our bedroom. :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie sleeps with me in bed... but if I fall asleep on the couch she sleeps on the couch....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly slept in his tiny crate on my king size bed till he was about 3.5 months old. After that I just left the crate door open and he still slept in there for a coupla weeks. Now he is free range in the bedroom at night. He will usually sleep at my feet until the alarm goes off then he slithers up for a belly rub and some snugs. He has made me late for work more than once because he LOVES ( and me too!!) his early morning snugs!!!


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

If I am reading in bed before DH comes in Millie lays her head on the bed asking if she can get up on the bed. I pat the bed and she'll jump up she always goes to the foot of the bed when DH comes in she'll get off the bed and lay on the floor on his side usually. What is f funny though if I get up before him she'll pick up what ever she can find toy, dirty sock go to his side a woowoowoo at him that it is time to get up. That does not make him too happy becasue it wake s up our little 15 yr Chi who starts barking at her. The two Chi sleep on his side and my two small size mixes sleep on my side so there is no room for Millie.


----------



## Jollygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

*Misha&Tara*

Hi There!!
... Misha and Tara now sleep in the laundry at night. We put lots of comfy bedding down and they are real happy in there - as they sleep in till 9am in the morning!! We don't get a peep out of them all night. If our pooches are too hot they sleep on the tiles...!! and our Goldies are not outside barking all night either!! So it is working out quite well. 

We use to have Misha and Tara in our bedroom or the lounge room or where-ever they roamed around and made themselves comfortable. We found they both had really restless sleeps when they had the freedom of the house at night and we did too!! There was constant movement ... loud thumps when they dropped down .... snoring ....sudden barking while dreaming..!! So we now have our Goldens in a confined area to sleep - we all sleep well now ......!! and are all happier for it. 
Jollygirl...:wavey:


----------



## Justine (Jan 12, 2006)

Macgyver has been in his crate. Howevery now he has a bed in the same room as the crate and he is allowed there. It a big hallway off our family roo. The stairs are blocked and the other rooms are closed. He loves it there. My husband does not want him in the bedrooms because of the shedding.


----------



## goldiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

I wanted to have Manhattan sleep in my bed, but she won't. The only time she will sleep in my bed is if I am going to have a seizure. then she goes into the full mode of protecting me, and making sure she lays on my legs. Manhattan knew before I did that I was having a seizure med. reaction. She slept in the bed, and layed up by my head. I knew I wasn't feeling good, but it was worse than the tummy ache. The next day, I was in the ER. Manhattan normally sleeps next to my bed, in her own bed. I will call Manni up to the bed, she will jump up, turn around give me a kiss, and jump off to her bed. I guess that is her way to say If I am not sleeping with you, then everything is fine for now.
Reannon, she sleeps at the end of my bed.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

The "Gang" takes up all the space on our couch, or should I say "THEIR" couch 









Miss ""Keli" is wondering why "Scooty" has taken her spot on the couch!!!









They also believe that hubs recliner should be theirs also!!!

Master "Kody" and hubs!!!









Miss ""Keli"" and hubs!!!!


----------



## Chloe's Mommy (Jan 6, 2006)

Chloe sleeps in my room in her crate. When she's totally housebroken, I hope she sleeps in her bed beside my bed.


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Jude usually sleeps on the carpet next to my side of the bed, however he likes to snuggle up with our daughter every so often.


----------



## george45459 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Where my Sweety sleeps...*

It wasn't until I knew she was house-broken that I allowed her to sleep in my bed at night. I raised her using a crate and during the day that is where she sleeps while I am away from the house, but being retired, it is usually only for a few hours or so. In fact, if I need her to go to bed, I just say, "Sweety, go to bed." and that is where she goes without fail. At night, when she is in bed with me, she sometimes will go to her bed by herself (I must have been kicking too much those nights).


----------



## mccalleyhouse (Apr 26, 2005)

*on their beds...*

CLifford and Berkley sleep on their beds, but it seems that now while we are gone to work Clifford is sleeping on the couch and making little holes with his claws! I've tipped the pillows up, etc. Any other ideas?
Thanks,
jen


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Zazoo sleeps on his bed next to our bed and Nugget sleeps on the rug in our bedroom. Usually around 5 a.m. Zaz jumps on the bed and lays on top of my husband and I licking my face if I don't pat him. What a spoiled baby!!!


----------



## flyingalma (Feb 10, 2006)

My three dogs sleep next to my bed and sometimes (mostly when I am sad) I take one (Kimba) with me into my bed. They don´t go in the bed when I am not at home only when they are allowed.

Every dog has a bed of his own. Our Puppy sleeps in a kennel so she can do nonsense during the night when we are sleeping.

I don´t want them to sleep outside our bedroom. They have to be near to me everytime!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

*Anywhere they want!!!*

Our two goldens, Oakley and Coach, sleep wherever they want. Usually they start off on the bed with us and then settle in on the floor next to the bed. During the day they snuggle up on the living room furniture-we don't have any rules against it. I know all the rules about not letting them on the bed so we maintain the Alpha role, but they are both so very sweet that we like having them close!!! 

Peggy


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Clara sleeps in bed so far, or next to my bed


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

Mine used to sleep in my room but I went on holiday leaving a friend living in taking care of them . She somehow got them to stay in their own beds at night so when I returned I continued the practice . I must say it is lots better without Goldie hair in the bedroom.


----------



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

Selli sleeps where ever she wants to. Usually she sleeps in the bathroom where there is tile so it is cool or she sleeps on the couch. Duffy sleeps on the bed with us.

Carolyn


----------



## figaromom (Oct 6, 2006)

Figaro's favorite place to sleep is under the dining table or on his bed (which is in the living room). He doesn't go into the bedrooms (not officially, anyway!).


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Right now I have Nugget using a crate in a mudroom / utility room.
During the day I leave the door open and she goes to her crate for her afternoon nap. I think she will remain with her crate in this room.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

ON the weekends Pearl sleeps in bed with us, during the week I make her sleep in her crate she hogs the bed. Millie sleeps on her bed next to ours.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie is going to have a nice cozy crate located in our kitchen. Its also close to our sliding patio doors so we can take her outside quickly to go to the potty.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Both sleep in the living-room,on their bed.My husband won't allow them,in the room,grrrrr....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My golden, Lucky, sleeps downstairs on the main level of the house in the family room. He is not comfortable upstairs because it makes him nervous plus the two cats sleep up there and have been known to jump him under the cover of darkness. He can sleep where ever he wants except on some of the furniture, i.e. leather chair.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2006)

Tink sleeps under our bed


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Since Booker is only 3 months old, he still sleeps in his crate in the diningroom, but will probably sleep in our room when he gets older...maybe lol


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

In the crate, I'm trying to make it her bedroom, she really likes it, also going to add a webcam so we can check on her during the day.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson sleeps in the bed with us. Sometimes during the night he'll get hot and go sleep on the bathroom floor. He does really good on the bed, and usually sleeps by our feet, or with his head on the pillow next to mine.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Parker is always in bed with us, usually taking up at least half of our king sized bed, with his head on the pillow. In the mornings, when we have to get up to get ready for work, he tries to get us to stay in bed with him and cuddle. So cute!  Bailey, on the other hand, still needs to be in the crate. I don't know that she'll ever be trusted outside of it at night. She likes to chew on everything under the sun! But her crate is right on my side of the bed.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I know I responded to this a long time ago....but now I've got two dogs....

Cosmo sleeps on the floor right next to my side of the bed....and Samson alternates between the foot of our bed, on the floor next to Cosmo or the bathroom floor to cool off...

Not sure what'll happen once Cosmo decides he's ready to get in our bed, since we don't have much room left...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Our last dog Charlie (black lab/border collie) used to sleep in the bed with us also. He always slept with his back against my wife and pushed me away with all four of his legs. The worst part is that i only had a small part of the bed to begin with even though it's king sized. There is always a ton of space on the other side of my wife.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> There is always a ton of space on the other side of my wife.


I know what you mean.....my wife does the same thing....though she calls me the bed hog....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I know what you mean.....my wife does the same thing....though she calls me the bed hog....


My wife does too...plus she takes all the covers, and then complains when i pull them back cuz i'd like some too...sheesh Women!! (now i'm gonna get yelled at..:uhoh: )


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker sleeps in the basement in his kennel  (its a fully finished basement)

We spend the most time down there watching TV, and he doesn't seem to mind except sometimes if we all go upstairs he starts barking. I have to try and get him out of the habit...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Bailey has a bed at the foot of my bed, he is usually in there for day time sleeping, but in bed with me at night. Or shall I say I am in with him, seeing as he always goes in before me, picks the best spot and I go whereever he isn't....spoiled rotten.


----------

